# payzone prepaid mastercard launching here?



## Alex (18 Nov 2008)

after searching the internet for ages on prepaid credit cards i came across something interesting on www.payzoneplc.com which got me wondering. if you look at the bottom right you will see that this product is "now launching in ireland"! does anyone know if this is true? it's the first i've heard of it and to be honest i don't believe a word of it. i would go for this in a flash if it launched here. i don't like 3v or ukash by the way as these vouchers get thrown away when used. i like the idea of a physical card. i do have a normal credit card but i would really like this product also. who knows i might even get rid of the normal cc if this prepaid one is any good. one could just load it up in the local shop and spend, spend, spend. very handy if you ask me.


----------



## marshmallow (18 Nov 2008)

There's a similar service out there called wirecard,  which you can load up online and there are no vouchers etc. I have one and find it very good and easy to operate.


----------



## Alex (19 Nov 2008)

i rang payzone in dublin earlier and they have confirmed that they are actually launching a prepaid mastercard here. they were unable to say when exactly but have mentioned it could be before christmas. i must say i am delighted with this news. i will be one of the first to get it. tbh, it's about time. this sort of thing has been around in other countries for quite some time now and it's nice to see it here for a change.


----------



## cer (1 Dec 2008)

I'd be carefull with these guys. The company is valued at €7 million and has about €280 million worth of debt.
Wouldn't fancy having my money on one of their cards if they went bust...


----------



## gipimann (1 Dec 2008)

Ryanair have also introduced a prepaid mastercard - see [broken link removed] for details


----------



## Alex (1 Dec 2008)

i wouldn't put lots of money on the payzone mastercard by the way. it's just handy. as for ryanair... i applied last week. got an email from them today! should have my cards within 28 days. ryanair seems rather good i must say. the benefits are great. i have always wanted a prepaid card, something that can be loaded near by, and you can do just that with ryanair. i can't wait until i get my cards. my standard halifax credit card is just so boring.


----------



## bond-007 (2 Dec 2008)

gipimann said:


> Ryanair have also introduced a prepaid mastercard - see [broken link removed] for details


Be aware of the fees involved. €85 annual charge and a charge per transaction 50p/75 cent per use.


----------



## Alex (23 Jan 2009)

i received my ryanair prepaid mastercard today and i must say it's great. i love all the benefits such as free flights. time to cut up the boring halifax visa card i think... i am not impressed with yet another rate increase there.


----------

